# Electronic Computer Brain



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 28, 2012)

Everyone fondly reminisces about the old computers they got started with, I was wondering if anyone ever had a Digi Comp I:







It's an ad from one of my old comic books from the late 1960's. I found a picture of the real thing:


----------



## saperit (Oct 31, 2012)

anticvariat


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 31, 2012)

I did! Didn't know what the heck I was doing with it, though. My Dad bought it for some reason. Never understood it then and never got anything out of it. I do remember the instructions trying to walk you through logic but I was just a kid.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 1, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I did! Didn't know what the heck I was doing with it, though. My Dad bought it for some reason. Never understood it then and never got anything out of it. I do remember the instructions trying to walk you through logic but I was just a kid.



I remember looking at it but never had one. $4.98 was a lot of money when you're a kid. you had to sell a lot of Grit newspapers to get up that kind of cash.

But then I remember looking at a TRS-80 in RadioShack and wondering what the heck I'd do with one too. Just one of the many things in life I wish I had a chance to do over...


----------

